# Newera's Other Weapon, the.......................



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Took to the highway's late today and headed up to Shizuoka to visit with Miguel from Newera Imports. 

At first I thought he was nuts for leaving the metro area, but now come to think of it, possibly the best choice to make. Big city life gets hectic and expensive after awhile and its nice to know, even in country's like Japan, that there are large savings to be made when living in the country side. 

And then there are the bonuses for petrol heads alike. Two minutes away from one of the finest F1 tracks in the world, Fuji Speedway. And for the brave, minutes from some of the nicest touge roads on this side of Japan. Could this be bliss?

Enough rambling, time to share a special car. Photos are small and small for good reason. Car's still being prepped and DCD will be rounding up a nice set once photographed properly. 

The E30 M3. Hand picked and rebuilt to Newera Race Specs.

The Spec:

TBA

The photo's including old man postal Japan!

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

FeastJapan said:


> Took to the highway's late today and headed up to Shizuoka to visit with Miguel from Newera Imports.
> 
> At first I thought he was nuts for leaving the metro area, but now come to think of it, possibly the best choice to make. Big city life gets hectic and expensive after awhile and its nice to know, even in country's like Japan, that there are large savings to be made when living in the country side.
> 
> ...



sweet, another car i need in my garage........Iconic:smokin:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

MMM...M3.....miss my little E30 loads....

Miguel, look forward to hearing the spec.

Cheers,


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Miguel,

me drooling now.


----------



## Derek Angel (Jun 3, 2009)

nice mate 
quick question why does some jap plates have the red line through it and others dont?


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Derek Angel said:


> nice mate
> quick question why does some jap plates have the red line through it and others dont?


Those red slash plates represent temp plates. Good for a few days while transporting a vehicle or preparing for new registration. Known as Kari Number in Japan.


----------



## Derek Angel (Jun 3, 2009)

Feast Japan, Thanks for clearing that up matey


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking good! Can't wait until Miguel finishes it!


----------



## Layth (Oct 23, 2006)

What cars are under the cover!?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Layth said:


> What cars are under the cover!?


AE86, RX7, ETC

i remember when i first went out to japan about 3 years ago now, when miguel first picked this M3 up

it was so so clean, then he decided (as he always does :chuckle that he wanted more out of it...

the spec is mental, and includes some handywork from JUN i believe

his "dream garage" is slowly getting there :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Miguel is the MAN


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys for the compliments above. Thanks to you too Adam... was great having you over last night.
Adam you know moving to Fuji makes sense... You're only 40 mins down the road, so just move closer!

M3's still work in progress. Late last night I was out mapping it and was pleased with the results, not sure I'll have the stamina to complete it tonight, maybe tommorow... Definitely goes well even with the wheezy standard exhaust - which I need to keep on until the Shaken's done. Once that's over, off comes the standard system with the cats and hello DTM single rear silencer system...  
I'll also re-map then where necessary. Mapping's fun. When all done it should make good power and sound even better 

The engine's been full built for high revs and top end biassed power right down to an alloy flywheel weighing less than 5kg. 2 way carbon ATS diff with lower final drive mated with the standard dog leg close ratio box and other goodies switched for originals, but there's still quite a bit more to be done to brakes, suspension and detailing for the interior too before I can say it's, er.... done  
It will be a road car primarily.

.... I'm waiting to hear if I can get "Fuji . . . 3" as the reg number to go with "Fuji . . . 7" and "Fuji . . 86". It's only 4,250 Yen per set of custom plates as long as the number's available, so it's rude not to, hehehe...

All being well, it will make it's maiden voyage to Tokyo next Wednesday for the monthly GTROC meet. 
Some believe the E30 M3's fenders and rear wing were the inspiration for the styling of the BNR32. That's a good enough excuse to go meet GT-R owners with it, hehe.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

hi miguel!

that's one tasty bit of history :bowdown1:

looking great man :thumbsup:

cheers

leo

PS: now I know why it takes so long to get my GTR finished...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Austrian GTR said:


> hi miguel!
> 
> now I know why it takes so long to get my GTR finished...


Cheeky monkey...! 
Your Bee-R skirts arrived to the paintshop today mate - so the car can finally get it's makeover next week and be ready to ship. 

(Anybody for some nice Abflug skirts and spats (BNR32)? Contact Matty 32!)

Did an oil change on the M3 today - mapping again tonight.. Damn the rain, I don't fancy setting WOT on a sodden wet highway... 

Don't like keeping on buying new filters for it either (We ought to buy shares in oil with the amount of changes I do lol...:chuckle::chuckle. Was thinking there's probably microscopic bits of swarf floating around the oil following the rebuild. If available for this car I'm going to fit a dismantleable oil filter with magnetic trap for it (Excellent pieces of high quality kit - great for keeping an eye on engine wear, so particles can be analysed, etc) we offered some before but a few fools mumbled about cheap filters being better value, etc. Shame, they missed out).

Option Magazine (Japan) has heard news of this M3 and they want to shoot it too, now. 

We're building a VERY special AE86 full race car for a mad petrol head customer, right down to a JUN billet crank, etc. Will be the best AE86 in Europe, without a doubt. I'll post some pics in a new thread soon. It's in little pieces having the entire shell seam welded at the mo.. 
DCD will no doubt point his lenz at it in due course...


----------



## mint (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow mate not usually a fan of BM's but this is nice!


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

A fantastic example you have there Miguel :thumbsup:

This would be one for my dream garage too!

Just love the dog leg box 


Rob


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

the only m3 i really like
the prodrive rallycars were awsum

YouTube - PATRICK SNIJERS BMW M3 1988


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsuparbo, I must confess that video's my most watched on Youtube 

Recently I came across a very old article with an interview with the then boss of Prodrive - on the stoty of how they persuaded BMW to go rallying in the M3 and the major hurdles that faced them. Made way better reading than anything I've seen in a magazine lately... I can dig it up and post it here if people are interested, I guess... 

The E30 M3's got a mass of history behind it - I've a thick book with the main history in racing from beginning to end and a couple of people I've met along the way who have helped me with this car have either built their cars to seriously major mouth watering spec, or have been lucky enough to buy ex DTM race cars that were driven by legends like Ravaglia. One of them has enough experience with tuning these he designed and specified custom forged slipper pistons (Minimal skirt length) of Group A spec which JE then made to special order within a few weeks. He charged nothing for this service - the level of help & knowledge that can be tapped into from the E30 M3 community's quite something. As most cars are similar when tuned - technical problems can quickly be identified from symptoms - so challenges are fun and never a major headache...and problems can be avoided from sharing of experiences. There's a wealth of information available either online (s14power.com) or from it's knowledgeable owners and moderators. Waiting for parts can be a pain for a specialist car like this and BMW's stopping making parts to support it, but that's another problem  
They're achieving collector status now - and there are few really good ones left. As BNR32's were also very successful touring car racers in their own territory - this is something to bear in mind for you owners out there. Look after your GT-R's and they'll look after you later, I reckon - can already start seeing prices for pukka ones holding and beginning to rise 

The way these sound with a DTM Carbon airbox and pukka tuning, etc. is unique and it's what tipped me over the edge. Mine should hopefully be making similar power to what the early DTM cars made. It even sounds much the same - though there's no way I'll even go serious track daying with it. 

The most preparation I've made for strength is to weld strenghtening into the front cross member, re-inforce mounts for the rear (Now much thicker than std) ARB (Front's also uprated with uprated drop links too), and I'll be fitting uprated top mounts to the rear as well for strength along with springs, camber adjusters, etc. But as it isn't caged, seam welded, etc. it's not set up for really hard track use. I'm not planning to fit coilovers to it, nor ever use very sticky rubber. 

I've kept a restraining leash around my neck on this one. It'll be a road car with comfortable ride and decent manners.. (The handling's lovely - it's a well balanced car indeed) and will be used as my general (if not sensible) transport together with the bike. Silver's a great colour to hide general dirt and with no bonnet vents, carbon etc. it can live outside night and day - ready to jump into any time and go.

DCD will be along shortly... :bowdown1:

And I have Gez to thank here for his incestant nudging and pushing to tune this car.... Thanks buddy, you were right as usual! :thumbsup:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

There seems to be a resurgance in the old classics, theres something raw and unspoilt (before all the emmision regulations, laws, legislations etc) about the school cars.

The BMW is a lovely example and im not jelous that you get to drive it on some of the best roads!


----------



## initial-d (Oct 16, 2006)

Can you relink the pics?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As it wasn't me who put the pics up, I can't mate - but I've got a few pics I took a few weeks back, which I'll post up in a minute... 

Big thanks to Robbie J who kindly sent me an old IBM thinkpad laptop, with serial port - to use for mapping! :bowdown1::bowdown1:
It’s small, serial port worked first time and the battery lasts a long time too. 

The car’s running great on the replacement upgraded closed loop ECU and last night for the first time I went out and mapped it using this new unit.
With target air fuel ratios set at each site on the fuel map it’s much quicker and smooth running. Mapping’s also very easy to do using displayed correction factors. Having huge fun making it go faster.... If it sounds this good on the standard exhaust I wonder how it'll sound on the new one I've left at TPS :clap:

Looks like Shaken will be done next week then along with the new "Fuji 3" plate that we successfully reserved. Got a load more bits to go on, so once it's finished we'll get some more pics up. Maybe proper ones from DCD. Option magazine are also bugging me to finish so they can shoot some more, hehehe.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Found out recently (from C3 BMW) the car's come with some very sought after black type main headlights (& cross hair high beams : D), apparently the germans will pay 400 Euros for each of these - used!... And I thought there was something wrong with them and was looking to buy new ones, lol..










Been trying to buy some nice ones that have been going through auctions here in Japan recently, but can't - prices are really strengthening for the goods examples now in Europe, USA and in Japan it seems..


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I remember how fun it was driving a stock E30 M3. Call me sacrilegious, but if I had an '88 M3 (over 5,000 made) - I'd drop in a complete S15 SR20DET with 6-speed transmission, and build the engine to around 400~450bhp. And speaking of the original M-cars, now that E24 M6s are outrageously priced, if I wanted to sate my high school dream of an M6 - I'd find an old L6 (for that killer interior with every inch covered in leather) and then do the obvious - drop an RB26 in there  The M6 is a fat old GT car...but strangely enough, it weighs the same and has a nearly identical wheelbase to the R32...

back to E30 M3s, there's ONE in Seoul. I parked next to it once in my Skyline, and it was then that I realized that the GT-R is not a svelte sports car as its reputation might imply - but it's a huge fat whale of a car. They say the R35 can defy physics...shit, they've been doing that since the R32!!!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, congrats mate!

You finally made it :thumbsup:

Make a vid and post it so that we can hear the sound 

That's really one of the most beautiful M3's I've ever seen (and there were many of them here in Austria a few years ago)!


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hei miguel.
A truly stunning example you have there.. 
Congrats mate!

Best wishes
Torben/Denmark


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi , miguel, wow looking good mate

will go for a blast in that when im over ;-)

lol at the headlights!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> I remember how fun it was driving a stock E30 M3. Call me sacrilegious, but if I had an '88 M3 (over 5,000 made) - I'd drop in a complete S15 SR20DET with 6-speed transmission, and build the engine to around 400~450bhp.


A little of subject, But we have a big surge he in NZ and in Aussie for Classic Rallying at the moment.
The cars and engines have to be pre 1984, and with the prices of MKII Escorts and BDA engines going through the roof, A clever bugger here in ChCh has fitted a Nissan FJ20 (Nissans 4cyl RB!!) to the escort....And he beat the BDA's with it.

Go Nissan Power!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

It's been a while since I last updated progress on my car. Progress has been slow, as I only put in time when I can spare it - It's still not finished (Is a car ever?  but a lot's been done so far. 

Brembo brakes (front) and brake ducts with proper motorsport hose and attachments to take cool air to the centre of the discs took me a good 5 hours of fiddling to get right, but the result will hopefully mean never cracking or warping the discs. 



















As this is a road car, suspension needs to not only be comfortable enough to accomodate my wife and baby on long trips to see the inlaws, but also not be too low to get into our steep drive, etc. Replaced the front arms, fitted Treehouse Racing bushes and stronger rear top mounts. I'd been afraid the ARB's I'd chosen would be too thick, but car rides well and has no noticable roll 

I'd wanted to fit Defi gauges, as used on my other 2 cars as these have excellent accuracy and having user pre-set audiable warnings - would give me ample warning if anything ever were to go amis. The oil temp sensor is longer than most and the adaptors available for fitment to S14 motors wouldn't work. It took me some time to find a suitable sandwich plate and shorter oil filter to fit in the standard location, but resolved the problem using parts we usually supply for Japanese performance cars. 
The filter has a magnetic trap and can be dismantled & cleaned - with the main benefit being that any steel particles caught can be analysed for wear.
Never have to buy an oil filter again either 



















I fitted a DTM style exhaust - which is too loud. Have now got some stainless steel 500mm resonators with stainless (As opposed to fibreglass) wadding, complete with custom made brackets to hold these around 3mm apart. Need to find some time next month to make use of a friend's tig welder to fit these properly. Will be nice to hear that special DTM carbon intake roar - which has been AWOL since switching from the standard exhaust.!!

The high beam headlights are misted. I did try to clean them, but too hard to reach inside with cotton buds. I tried heating up window cleaner and pouring it into one of the units but cracked it as a result - doh! - I now have acrylic lenzes plus a new pair of units (Without the cross hairs) which I'll adapt to fit my existing cross hairs inside sometime. HID has yet to go onto the main beam units.

Whilst looking at the front, some of you might like this. A spring loaded hinged mount. At slow speeds the plate's vertical:








At higher speeds... ahem, it's not:









Mapping has been fun. I've spent far too much time tweaking and adjusting target AFR's on closed loop, to see what differences are, then adjusting to make error correction the least possible before changing to open loop for best ECU response. I've found an alloy adjustable FPR for Porsche 944 which looks as if it'll fit the standard fuel rail, so I'm looking forward to fitting this then adjusting mapping again. The more I tinker, the better it gets 

Not being built by me, but by Techno Pro Spirits (Who built my AE86 engine a few years back) none of the engine components were photographed before being assembled unfortunately and I hope to never see them again!
Whilst the engine was a project I preferred to just keep my head down and forget about it as much as possible whilst the car was away for over a year.

The new engine pulls very well and I'm happy with the power it's making. Roughly 280 bhp. Plenty of torque is now fully run in and pulls strongly all the way to just over 8,000 shortly before the limiter cuts in. It always puts a smile on my face and the fact I seem to play with this more often to the other toys means it's working out to be more of a usable car. It's a corker!

Had some fun yesterday with two new M3's which responded by chasing me when I passed them... Not a full out race, but I think they were surprised at how well the old car could fly. A new M3 should be quicker with 400 bhp or so - but I didn't have trouble putting space between us when they begaun to try and keep up.
It's a hoot to drive. I'll take some proper video footage sometime, but l want to finish it properly first.. There are still a few things left to do 
Everybody who sees it here in Japan seems to love it.... 

Akasaka33 who's really into car polishing spent an afternoon with me on it. We clay bared it then polished with some light duty Pooboys compounds, finishing with a good wax and sealant - using two Portercable machines with suitable pads. Paintwork came out a treat. 
Here's some pics taken recently of how she looks now.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Miguel - perfection is in the details!

Not only did we claybar and polish - we taped off what wasn't paint, took off the spoiler, and the side markers, etc. to make sure we polished what we could! Replaced the BMW emblems with new ones, too!

Will have to do the wheels properly next time I'm around.

Silver is a tough color to polish well, so I'm really proud and happy with the result! (Q: does the paint work still feel like a baby's bottom? If not...)


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Just awesome :bowdown1: :clap:

Keep it up mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks absolutely superb! Love the engine bay.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Aki, Silver's by far the easists of the cars on my drive :chuckle:
White is probably the easists colour to keep clean. Wish you RX-7 was white...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

someone brought me one of those hinged front plate units over from Japan. It is invaluable, and despite driving with utter, complete disregard for all speed limits, I've never gotten a ticket, ever, in my Skyline. I keep wondering what the cops in the speed ticket camera processing center think of the blurred grey car they keep photographing at 250kph...with no plate (mine goes completely horizontal at speed). I removed one of the springs so that the "folding action" occurs at much lower speed - about 50kph is all that's needed to make it completely tucked in.

In two tunnels in Seoul, they've installed cameras that can shoot the rear of a car. They can be used for speeding tickets, but they were put in to record live CCTV video of accidents that occur in the tunnels. Nevertheless, I just let my rear plate get covered in soot from the exhaust then...instead of cleaning it, I took a can of matte clearcoat and sealed it in. Some light airbrushing with smoke-tinted clearcoat to finish the job, and when parked, it looks like I have a very dirty rear plate (I took the bulbs that illuminate the rear plate and threw them away - not carrying anything in my car designed to help the cops!), and I'm told that when moving, my rear plate is extremely hard to read unless you're looking at the right angle and the headlights of the car trying to read it aren't shining too brightly into it. Good 

Miguel - that oil filter has got me DROOLING. Who makes it? Where do I get one? Beats the pants off of paying for new oil filters, plus cutting open old filters to try to analyze them - messy and a serious pain in the ass! Magnetic trap is the bee's knees for sure.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

kismet you rebel  I use my horizontal plates purely for air flow to the oil cooler beneath, hehehe. 

Ask Matty32 for a quote, Home are official suppliers of these oil filter sets complete with two tools for dismantling. Metal filings collect on the top of the oil filter (outside) for easy inspection. Usually mininal unless there's an engine failure looming..

But seriously they're excellent & I expect more people to begin using these as they discover their real benefits.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Miguel - Is yours a Sport Evo as in 2,5 litre S14, or is it the normal 2,3 litre?

A mate of mine bought a brand new DTM block this summer (Raw block is priced around 8000 euro!), had it bored and stroked to 2,9 litre with the right bits and pieces, then done some "minor" work to the rest of the engine - Its putting down 368 hp at the wheels and 38x Nm of torque.
Forged crank that are more than one kg lighter than the original 2,5 one!
With a sequential gearbox attached to it, its a beast!

Yours is a stunning example as well, great to see that old school cars are still rocking around the globe!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

No, mine's still 2.3. Evo's are too valuable nowadays (Good ones change hands at 25K GBP) I did think of getting a 2.5 block (Boring the 2.3 block weakens it and the 2.5 has ribbing to strenghten it) but the costs of shipping from Europe to Japan, as well as the extra work to the head with larger valves, etc. to get more power didn't seem worth the expense. I wasn't after crazy power, just a worthwhile engine build to see me through - It's supposed to be my daily driver and doesn't need to be crazy. I have other toys for that sort of behaviour :chuckle:

2.9. Wow! Let me guess: Köhler Racing!

Am I right? :bowdown1:

Thanks for the compliment - Mine must pale in comparison to your friend's! Does he have pictures and videos of it on the net anywhere? - there are some amazing E30 M3's out there. Mine's just a tidy road car with some decent mods, but certainly not one of the best out there by any means, although it's possibly one of the most rust free original bodies nowadays.... 



Swobber said:


> Miguel - Is yours a Sport Evo as in 2,5 litre S14, or is it the normal 2,3 litre?
> 
> A mate of mine bought a brand new DTM block this summer (Raw block is priced around 8000 euro!), had it bored and stroked to 2,9 litre with the right bits and pieces, then done some "minor" work to the rest of the engine - Its putting down 368 hp at the wheels and 38x Nm of torque.
> Forged crank that are more than one kg lighter than the original 2,5 one!
> ...


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Dont think theres any pics or vids of it, but yes Köhler build his engine! The kind of work he does, is just incredible. We know that the engine could put out even more power, but cams and map was also figured out to make a real driveable car with a wide power band.
Köhler also sourced some BMW motorsport flatslide ITBs - from a DTM car, they really do the job!
Only thing not done to my friends car is a dry sump, instead hes running a big baffled sump.
On top of that, he build his body 2 inches wider in each side, both front and rear, but it still looks like factory - Just better.
Paintjob: White with the stripes crossing the car.

I know these 2,5's are a bit pricey nowadays, but nothing beats a ex-DTM car 
80-100.000 euro's for a nice example :chairshot :runaway:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Swobber said:


> Dont think theres any pics or vids of it, but yes Köhler build his engine! The kind of work he does, is just incredible. We know that the engine could put out even more power, but cams and map was also figured out to make a real driveable car with a wide power band.
> Köhler also sourced some BMW motorsport flatslide ITBs - from a DTM car, they really do the job!
> Only thing not done to my friends car is a dry sump, instead hes running a big baffled sump.
> On top of that, he build his body 2 inches wider in each side, both front and rear, but it still looks like factory - Just better.
> ...


Wow, that sounds like a true monster S14 engine & the best colours for an E30 M3. Wider too - I'd *love* to see more of it as would many on the s14power.com and s14.net forums no doubt. :bowdown1: 

Have met a couple of very fortunate guys on the S14power.com forum who use & own ex race M3's that were used in HK, etc. and built by Schnitzer, etc. but your friend's sounds like a better monster being so much more modern in engine design. Those Motorsport slide throttles are sometimes available (There's a set for sale I know of right now...) too. S14 tuning is more expensive than GT-R tuning that's for sure. In my case I needed to keep it relatively sensible, whereas your friend's sounds INSANE! 
Please get him to post on the above forums.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

im jealous now


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Might have to snap a few pictures some day.
I know for sure he wont be posting on any forums, he lives outside Internet-age! Lol.
I'll promise to snap some pictures at my next visit at him!
Without pricing things exactly, i think that 2,9l engine was around 28-30k euro.

It does look awesome - And instead of the normal fiberglass widebody kits, he did it in steel, so only a true fan will spot the difference - Thats what i like the most of it.
I know it took a lot of hours to handcraft everything, but it turned out just perfect!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Including ECU, throttles, mapping, etc. I would expect perhaps north of 38,000 Euros. Even the 2.5 engine I'd have liked to build would have cost around $35,000 had I gone for it. Does he use this as a road registered car or is it purely for track use / racing? I'm sure he is a major M3 fan. Someone should shoot his car and show it around. Stuff like this gets E30 M3 owners pretty excited. 380 bhp out of an S14 N/A makes for a super fast E30 M3.
I'm jealous now ... ha!


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, that the prices i know of - Theres probably some stuff left out 
I know he had stuff like airbox, exhaust headers and some other goodies in his garage at home, so that kinda brought the price down a little.

Its purely for racing, as hes not a big fan of fast street cars.

The car also features electrical water pump, electrical power steering, external vaccum pump (Running on a seperate belt, but is bolted in where PAS pump will normally sit), carbon boot, spoiler and other goodies.
I'll ask him next time if I can shoot some pics of it


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I miss my E30 M3.........how it could monster cars with nearly twice the power on a track, just like the old Australian Touring Car Championship!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good miguel

we will have to go for a spin in that bad boy


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

thats one of the cleanest cars ive ever seen,amazing


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, what can I say?!...

...how much is it? :smokin:


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey Miguel,

As i promised, i'd take a few shots of my friends M3.
I know I'm a dumb with a camera, and the car was very dirty after a mud-race last weekend, and it still need some small improvements so front bumber was off as was the hood.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BenGTR said:


> Well, what can I say?!...
> 
> ...how much is it? :smokin:


lol its not for sale its going to be miguels new daily run about 

:thumbsup:


swobber - that looks cool!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


>


Honestly I never really used to look at these M3's in the way I see this one, I think its mainly because of the fact I have seen very few - which are in the condition of this one - I mean seriosusly that interior is just WOW and that bodywork looks like its brand new! I envy you for having those BBS wheels they look stunning!:clap:

Fantastic Job ! :thumbsup:

This project just screams Enthusiasm!:thumbsup:


btw not only does the car look good in this photo, but it looks as if the car went for a few spins as well ;-) - I don't blame you!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

So fresh! :thumbsup:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Lol good to see yo still have the bug Migs. I knew you would end up loving this.

Hope all is well with the family


Gerry


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Big thanks to Robbie J who kindly sent me an old IBM thinkpad laptop, with serial port - to use for mapping!
> It’s small, serial port worked first time and the battery lasts a long time too.


no problem, sorry I missed you when you where over, the M3 is looking good!


----------

